# RAF Wroughton Underground Reservoir



## Newage (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi All

Just a small post from inside the underground reservoir at the former RAF Wroughton.
Was a good place to try out my new tourch and my new 10mm lens.

This must be the most defended reservoir in the land, it is protected by 3 pill boxes and an anti aircraft pit.

Looking at the main steps down in to the dry reservoir.







Then looking down to the far end, from the left and right.











Now standing at the back wall looking all the way along to the entrance steps.






Well thats about it, thanks for looking.
Comments are most welcome

Cheers Newage


----------



## night crawler (Aug 15, 2011)

Well chaved as and all, could have filled it back up with them in.
Thanks Newage it's a place I hav eyet to visit.


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 16, 2011)

Neat little Resi, thanks for posting 

That 10mm looks quite tidy too, what's the spec for it?


----------

